# The old prison



## Obscurity (May 31, 2013)

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10






#11






#12






#13






#14






#15






#16






#17






#18






#19






#20






#21


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 31, 2013)

Scary stuff! I'd have been terrified that a door would have slammed behind me and I'd have been doing time in there!!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic, must have a very eerie atmosphere.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2013)

Excellent report,amazing looking site.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 31, 2013)

Fantastic location and awesome pics! Great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## mrtoby (May 31, 2013)

amazing, Looks fairly untouched too


----------



## night crawler (May 31, 2013)

Don't like it's in the UK, great set of photos.


----------



## MrGruffy (May 31, 2013)

Very eyrie I wonder if it's haunted. The kitchen looks pristine .


----------



## mookster (Jun 1, 2013)

When I saw the title I wondered if it was going to be 'this one'...and it was! Currently #2 on my must see list...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

That's absolutely stunning! Thanks for posting this, I love it... so off the normal list!


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 1, 2013)

weird and wonderful, ike others I would be a bit scared in that place! great report though


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

this is very very nice indeed!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 2, 2013)

*Damn! Thats ACE!! *


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah that is something special right there. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap thats awesome !!


----------



## OJB82 (Jun 4, 2013)

wow this place looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely amazing, well done that man!


----------

